# World's Thinnest Books



## Disco (Sep 9, 2004)

FRENCH WAR HEROES
by Jacques Chirac

HOW I SERVED MY COUNTRY
by Jane Fonda

MY FOUR MONTHS IN NAM
by John Kerry

HOW I SUPPORT OUR MILITARY
by John Kerry

HOW I WON THREE PURPLE HEARTS
and was never hospitalized
by John Kerry

MY BEAUTY SECRETS
by Janet Reno

HOW TO BUILD YOUR OWN AIRPLANE
by John Denver

MY SUPER BOWL HIGHLIGHTS
by Dan Marino

THINGS I LOVE ABOUT BILL
by Hillary Clinton

MY LITTLE BOOK OF PERSONAL HYGIENE
by Osama Bin Laden

THINGS I CANNOT AFFORD
by Bill Gates

THINGS I WOULD NOT DO FOR MONEY
by Dennis Rodman

MY WILD YEARS
by Al Gore

AMELIA EARHART'S GUIDE TO THE PACIFIC

AMERICA'S MOST POPULAR LAWYERS

DETROIT: a Travel Guide

A COLLECTION of MOTIVATIONAL SPEECHES
by Dr. J. Kevorkian

EVERYTHING MEN KNOW ABOUT WOMEN

EVERYTHING WOMEN KNOW ABOUT MEN

ALL THE MEN I HAVE LOVED BEFORE
by Ellen de Generes

GUIDE TO DATING ETIQUETTE
by Mike Tyson

SPOTTED OWL RECIPES
by the Sierra Club

THE AMISH PHONE DIRECTORY

MY PLAN TO FIND THE REAL KILLERS
by O. J. Simpson

MY CONSISTENT SENATE VOTES
by John Kerry


And the world's Number OneThinnest Book ........

MY BOOK OF MORALS
by Bill Clinton
with introduction by The Rev. Jessie Jackson


----------



## TigerWoman (Sep 9, 2004)

:idunno: 
That book about "everything men know about women"
and the book about " everything women know about men"
just check out the latest threads...there seems to be alot of material. 
TW


----------



## AaronLucia (Sep 9, 2004)

Are those books on the best seller list?


Where can i get copies of 'em?


----------



## Taimishu (Sep 9, 2004)

Battles I won.
S Hussein.

My favorite holes.
S Hussein

Promises I've kept
T Blair.

David


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 9, 2004)

I think you forgot

MY MORAL INTEGRITY
by John Ashcroft

MY CONSISTENT POLITICAL STANDS
by George W. Bush

HOW I PLAN TO GET US OUT OF IRAQ
also by G W Bush


----------



## Tkang_TKD (Sep 9, 2004)

Coalition of the Willing
G W Bush


Views of the Vietnam Countryside
G W Bush
Foreward by Dick Cheney


Combat for Dummies
G W Bush


----------



## Tkang_TKD (Sep 9, 2004)

How to create an Economic Windfall
G W Bush
Foreward by Allen Greenspan


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 9, 2004)

Effective Methods of Marital Longevity
by Liz Taylor

Respect Through Respectable Attire
by Christina Aguilara

The Art of Articulation
by Keith Richards and Ozzy Osbourne

Democratic Values to Live By
by Fidel Castro


----------



## sifu nick (Sep 16, 2004)

Planning Wedding Anniversaries
Britney Spears


----------



## The Kai (Sep 16, 2004)

The art of Gentle Seduction
Kobe Bryant

Getting by on Talent Along
Brittany Spears

Deep Thoughts
Paris Hilton

How to be an effective member of the National Guard
George Bush


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 16, 2004)

> Respect Through Respectable Attire
> by Christina Aguilara


 :lol:


----------



## Baytor (Sep 16, 2004)

The Kai said:
			
		

> The art of Gentle Seduction
> Kobe Bryant
> 
> Getting by on Talent Along
> ...


Very nice!:boing1: 

"A Matter of Color, Why the White Gi is Superior"
-P. Skerry


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Sep 16, 2004)

Lets not forget classics like

How to do everything but keep a man
Martha Stewart

How to Ski
Sonny Bono

Say Hello to My Little Friend
xxxxxxxx (I think everyone knows that one)

I'm Rick James B*@ch
Rick James

Marriage made easy
Elizabeth Taylor

How to pick up a little something different
Eddie Murphy



Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian:


----------



## Raewyn (Sep 16, 2004)

Things I love about Bill - By Hillary Clinton


The Wild years - By  Al Gore

Amelia Earharts Guide To the Pacific

Americas most popluar lawyers


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 16, 2004)

sifu nick said:
			
		

> Planning Wedding Anniversaries
> Britney Spears


hell...that one should be by Jennifer Lopez...


----------



## Raewyn (Sep 17, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> hell...that one should be by Jennifer Lopez...


 Man..............I always enjoy reading your posts!!!!


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 17, 2004)

HOW TO FIGHT A SENSITIVE WAR
by John Kerry


			
				Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> I think you forgot
> 
> MY MORAL INTEGRITY
> by John Ashcroft
> ...


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 17, 2004)

IamBaytor said:
			
		

> Very nice!:boing1:
> 
> "A Matter of Color, Why the White Gi is Superior"
> -P. Skerry


MY LIFE IN JUDO
by bignick

DIPLOMACY 
by IamBaytor


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 17, 2004)

Oh yeah?

How to Win Friends and Influence People
by Patrick Skerry


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 17, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> Oh yeah?
> 
> JEET KUNE DO
> by Feisty Mouse


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 17, 2004)

That's enough of that, please.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 18, 2004)

I'm sorry, flatlander, I should not stoop to that level, and gank an otherwise fun thread.


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 18, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> That's enough of that, please.


I apologize for lowering myself to the level of an irresponsible flamer.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 18, 2004)

"How To convince a Liberal they are wrong about anything"
By U. Cantdoit.

"Breaking Away from a Father's Influence"
by G. W. Bush

"Portrait of a Drug Free Life"
Jim Morrison

"My Weightloss Success"
Carne Wilson

"How We Made Real Punk Music"
By Green Day

"The Birth of the Internet"
By Al Gore

AND AND AND... (In the spirit of fun... no insults intended)

"All the MT arcade games I am not the Winner of"
by Chronuss. 

"Ninjutsu We can All Agree on"
The Entire Ninjutsu Community of Martial Talk (Myself Included)


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 18, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> "All the MT arcade games I am not the Winner of"
> by Chronuss.


I'll take that as a compliment.......I think....I've lost a few....still trying to gain'em back.    ...if Bob can ever get Stick Fighter...I'll have my new addiction...


----------



## Bester (Sep 18, 2004)

Heres a 'few' more:
==============

The world's most talented rap musicians 

Women i haven't sexually harassed - by bill clinton 

French hospitality 

The diplomacy handbook -by saddam hussein 

Christmas cake ideas for jehovah's witnesses 

'Til death do us part -by elizabeth taylor 

Towards korean unification 

Irs consumer success stories 

Quantum physics made easy 

The italian book of war heroes ( with instructions on how to run backwards in opera costumes) 

A politician's guide to economics 

The muslim book of bacon recipies 

The caconical book of australians who have nice things to say about new zealand 

Irish temperance movements 

The wit and wisdom of george walker bush 

Advanced subtraction 

A guide to arab democracies 

A millenium of german humor 

Genghis khan and the mongols: a feminist perspective 

My thoughts -by ronald reagan 

Logic made easy: a woman's guide 

My life as a woman -by martina navratilova 

French 16-year old non-smoking virgins 

Sylvester stallone's subtle acting tips 

Arnold scahwarzeneggar: a complete vocabulary 

My favourite jewish barbers -by yasser arafat 

Dating tips -by pope john paul ii 

Things i wouldn't do for attention -by monica lewinsky

DETROIT: a Travel Guide 

HOW I SERVED MY COUNTRY by Jane Fonda 

HOW TO BUILD YOUR OWN AIRPLANE by John Denver 

MY SUPER BOWL HIGHLIGHTS by Dan Marino 

22. THINGS I LIKE ABOUT FRANCE by Bill O'Reilly (Fox News) 

THINGS I WOULD NOT DO FOR MONEY by Dennis Rodman 

MIKE TYSON'S GUIDE TO DATING ETIQUETTE 

How to Get to The Super Bowl - by Dan Marino 

George Foreman's Big Book of Baby Names 

My Life's Memories - by Ronald Reagan 

German Love Poems

"You too Can Retire Early" by Strom Thurmond

French Hospitality

"The Book of Virtues" by Bill Clinton

UNIX Quick Start

"Investments Made Easy" by Hillary Rodman Clinton

The Engineer's Guide to Fashion

"'Til Death Do Us Part" by Elizabeth Taylor

Career Opportunities for Liberal Arts Majors

"The Complete Guide to Men's Fashions" by J. Edgar Hoover

"Understanding the Jewish Heritage" by Louis Farrakhan

Catholic Birth Control Techniques

"Enforcing the Campaign Finance Laws" by Janet Reno

Unanimous Supreme Court Decisions Thru the Years

"Operating On a Shoestring" by Bill Gates

"The Diplomacy Handbook" by Saddam Hussein

Native American Rights Handbook

"Respecting Others" by Tonya Harding

Failsafe Systems - The MIR Experience

"Keeping Chaste" by Madonna

"Things Even Dennis Rodman Won't Do for Money"

Bringing a Budget in On Time - NYS Government

Our American Friends - Jacques Chirac 

Microsoft's complete guide to virus protection.

Microsoft's complete guide to data security.

Bill Gates' guide to creating unique applications and PC operating systems.

Moving to Linux  Bill Gates

All the Moves there are - Hulk Hogan

Real Wrestling - Hulk Hogan

Responsible Financial Planning  U.S. Senate

Alternatives to Oil  OPEC




The Jim Hull listings:
My Crusade For Family Values By Eminem 
How To Win The Presidency In A Landslide By George W. Bush
How To Translate Yards Into Meters By Jet Propulsion Laboratory
Food Safety Is Our First Concern By English Tourism Council
Why Monopolies Are Bad By Bill Gates
Fight Fair! By Mike Tyson
The Case For Term Limits By Strom Thurmond
Buckle Up By Dale Earnhardt
Taxation Made Easy By King George Iii
You Can Be Humble In Hollywood By James Cameron
Why I Like Different Cultures By Adolph Hitler
Marriage Is Eternal By Tom Cruise & Nicole Kidman
Why We Should Support Public Dissent By Joseph Stalin
How To Look Good In Public Life By Bill Clinton
Let's Write Concisely By Stephen King
It's Always Good To Meet The Public By President William Mckinley
Eradicating Homosexuality By Oscar Wilde
Peace Made Easy By Ehud Barak & Yassir Arafat
How To Bond For Life By Elizabeth Taylor
Everyone Loves A President By John F. Kennedy
Anger Management By Coach Bobby Knight
How I Brought Democracy To The Philippines By Ferdinand Marcos
My Visits To The Plastic Surgeon By Barbra Streisand
How To Write A Short Novel By James Michener
Let's Relax And Have More Fun By Jimmy Carter
My Favorite Operas By Elvis Presley
Detroit: Boomtown Of America By Detroit Chamber Of Commerce
Arguments For Celibacy By Wilt Chamberlain
Jar-Jar Binks, Cinema's Greatest Comedian By George Lucas
Exercise Is All You Need By Jim Fixx
The Power Of The Pardon Is Overused By Bill Clinton
Here's To A Drug-Free America By Robert Downey, Jr.
Dating Tips By Pope John-Paul Ii
Protecting Our Government Workers By Timothy Mcveigh
Teetotaler's Handbook By Dean Martin
Embracing Feminism By Navy Tailhook Society
L.A. Dodgers, Team Of The Century By Rupert Murdoch
Two Terms Is Enough By Franklin D. Roosevelt
Turn The Other Cheek By Sean "Puffy" Combs
Integrity In Sports By Utah Olympics Committee
Preserving Our Sculptural Heritage By Afghan Arts Commission


----------



## RandomPhantom700 (Oct 3, 2004)

Ok, ok then...written by J.Lo, forward by Britney Spears.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 3, 2004)

*THE * Thinnest Book *EVER!* 

"How I Kicked The Asses of 
Bruce Lee, Ed Parker Sr., Chuck Norris, Yip Man 
And Everyone on Martial Talk Without Breaking A Sweat"  By: MACaver D)


----------



## Gary Crawford (Oct 3, 2004)

Negotiating with Terrorists by Gary Crawford


----------



## The Kai (Oct 19, 2004)

How marriage Spices up your sex life


----------



## GAB (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Kai,
The Truth...By James M. Mitose
Regards, Garyartyon:


----------



## MisterMike (Oct 19, 2004)

Gary Crawford said:
			
		

> Negotiating with Terrorists by Gary Crawford



I have a similar book, but it's real thick with all the page centers cut out to hold a gun.


----------

